# *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

_Quote »_








































Audi fanatics, this is the heart of the RS4 turbo upgrade for your B5 S4/Allroad/A6 2.7T. These RS4-K04's are a factory bolt on for the B5 S4/Allroad/A6 2.7T, they will bolt up to your downpipes/catalytic converters, and exhaust manifolds. 
K04-025 & K04-026 - *On Sale for 2,395USD shipped*
If you have any tech questions or questions regarding orders don't hesitate to IM me.
*Click here to contact Clay with questions*



*Click here to Buy RS4 turbos at our online store*



_Modified by Clay @ CTS Turbo at 8:56 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Good guy to get K04 kits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Clay, you change companies?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Good guy to get K04 kits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Clay, you change companies?


You got it bro, this is my new co. all me now


----------



## Aapex05 (Oct 16, 2008)

how much HP will gain with just these and 710s?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Aapex05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aapex05* »_how much HP will gain with just these and 710s?

RS4s are stock 380HP, but they have the software, injectors etc. You probably won't gain much by just swapping the turbos, but if you do all the other stuff you'll probably pick up 150-200+HP depending on how far you go


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

All IM's replied


----------



## HotRod1200 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
RS4s are stock 380HP, but they have the software, injectors etc. You probably won't gain much by just swapping the turbos, but if you do all the other stuff you'll probably pick up 150-200+HP depending on how far you go









I'm currently running APR 2+ software with piggies and ASP trudual exhaust. Will I be able to feel a difference? Is it okay to run the stg 2+ software with k04's?
Also, does this turbo kit include the inlet piping and hardware kit? If not, how much extra is that?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (HotRod1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotRod1200* »_
I'm currently running APR 2+ software with piggies and ASP trudual exhaust. Will I be able to feel a difference? Is it okay to run the stg 2+ software with k04's?
Also, does this turbo kit include the inlet piping and hardware kit? If not, how much extra is that?


Yes you will notice, my buddy did it in his S4 and i was impressed over stock without software. 
I don't sell the inlets, these are turbos only, 034 Motorsport sells their RS4 inlets for 399USD or something like that.


----------



## coupe_quattro (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Free bump for my BC brother, buy from Clay you wont regret it


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (coupe_quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coupe_quattro* »_Free bump for my BC brother, buy from Clay you wont regret it









Thanks David http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## calculatinginfinity (Dec 23, 2003)

will upgrading to these turbos run like stock even without upgrading the ecu and fueling system?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (calculatinginfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calculatinginfinity* »_will upgrading to these turbos run like stock even without upgrading the ecu and fueling system?

yes, but you'll need RS4 inlet pipes, and you should get a larger 4bar FPR to run the Stage 3- setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikeyd32 (Sep 25, 2008)

check out turboneticsparts.com for the gtk's on sale between 1400 and 1700 each. superior turbo. but all turbo kits will have to be custom.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (mikeyd32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeyd32* »_check out turboneticsparts.com for the gtk's on sale between 1400 and 1700 each. superior turbo. but all turbo kits will have to be custom.


If anyone wanted to do a *custom* turbo setup, they probably would be looking in another thread, not in a thread selling *bolt on* turbo upgrades, and there are nicer turbos out there for the price than the GTKs thats for sure.


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

if you're from vancouver why are you selling in usd? i would probably buy these if that was CAD price


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

and i dont mean to change topic or anything...but what EXACTLY is the difference between ko3 and ko4 turbo...i know ko3 comes on 1.8t's and s4 and ko4s come on rs4 but what is the difference? size? are they ball bearing turbos? i'm kinda new to owning an s4 i've only had mine for a month but i'm very interested and cant find any info about them


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubLuv11* »_if you're from vancouver why are you selling in usd? i would probably buy these if that was CAD price

Because 98% of our sales get shipped to the USA, and being that 98% of our customers are from the US they probably wouldn't want to convert to canadian dollars when they buy things.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubLuv11* »_and i dont mean to change topic or anything...but what EXACTLY is the difference between ko3 and ko4 turbo...i know ko3 comes on 1.8t's and s4 and ko4s come on rs4 but what is the difference? size? are they ball bearing turbos? i'm kinda new to owning an s4 i've only had mine for a month but i'm very interested and cant find any info about them

Larger turbine wheel, larger compressor wheel, larger compressor housing and turbine housing. They are journal bearing just like the K03's.


----------



## ChronoGN (Aug 12, 2008)

It says it will bolt up to manifold and downpipe but what about the cold side piping? Do I need to get new intake pipings?
Anything else I need besides ECU tuning?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (ChronoGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChronoGN* »_It says it will bolt up to manifold and downpipe but what about the cold side piping? Do I need to get new intake pipings?
Anything else I need besides ECU tuning?

You need RS4 inlet pipes, which can be found at ECS Tuning, also you need the turbo install kits, fuel injectors, maf housing, software, RS4 accordion hose and a few other things.


----------



## LaseRed02 (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard these only last around 20 to 30k miles


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaseRed02* »_I heard these only last around 20 to 30k miles

Tell that to the guys that drive RS4s in europe an have had them on their stock cars for 100,000 miles. I heard that George Bush is a space alien








This is a RS4, these turbos are stock on the B5 RS4's:
http://img462.imageshack.us/im...7.jpg


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (CTS Turbo)*

Just so I'm clear on what's going down, if I blow my turbos and decide to go the K04 route just to get the car on the road again I'll need your turbos and these inlet pipes: From 034 ? Just want to make sure that's all that's needed to get the car going again, not to make a ton of HP.


----------



## LaseRed02 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (drkreign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drkreign* »_Just so I'm clear on what's going down, if I blow my turbos and decide to go the K04 route just to get the car on the road again I'll need your turbos and these inlet pipes: From 034 ? Just want to make sure that's all that's needed to get the car going again, not to make a ton of HP.

I'd like to know this as well


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (drkreign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drkreign* »_Just so I'm clear on what's going down, if I blow my turbos and decide to go the K04 route just to get the car on the road again I'll need your turbos and these inlet pipes: From 034 ? Just want to make sure that's all that's needed to get the car going again, not to make a ton of HP.

Yup, that's pretty much all you need to get your car going again, you should get software, and injectors to complete the 'upgrade', if you need any help picking up those parts of picking what you need feel free to drop me an IM.







I'm an S4 guy too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## priddysharp (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (CTS Turbo)*

Ok are all K04 turbos the same? I found a guy on craigslist that doesn't sound like he knows what he has and says he bought one for his 1.8t and it doesn't fit. Says it's brand new and wants $100 for it. Am I missing something?
Thanks
P.S I am brand new to the world of Audi. I just bought my first one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (priddysharp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *priddysharp* »_Ok are all K04 turbos the same? I found a guy on craigslist that doesn't sound like he knows what he has and says he bought one for his 1.8t and it doesn't fit. Says it's brand new and wants $100 for it. Am I missing something?
Thanks
P.S I am brand new to the world of Audi. I just bought my first one a couple weeks ago.

They're not all the same, that's why you ask me before you waste money buying the wrong stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (CTS Turbo)*

how about a GT28RS package...Im getting bored with the K04s...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (jedimindcontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedimindcontrol* »_how about a GT28RS package...Im getting bored with the K04s...









We don't sell GT28RS turbo kits for S4's.








Buying a $5000 car and spending $10,000 on a kit for it just doesn't sound like a good idea, especially with the S4 driver demographics now.


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
We don't sell GT28RS turbo kits for S4's.








Buying a $5000 car and spending $10,000 on a kit for it just doesn't sound like a good idea, especially with the S4 driver demographics now. 

where are you seeing S4's for $5K?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (jedimindcontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedimindcontrol* »_
where are you seeing S4's for $5K?









Craigslist adds for the most part







it's sad because I have one too


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (CTS Turbo)*

just got one for $5k


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** 2.7T RS4 Turbos K04-025 & 026 in stock & shipping *** (bialo_czerwoni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bialo_czerwoni* »_just got one for $5k









lol wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## speedyRF (Jan 15, 2010)

hello...i have problem with my K03 turbos....could i have to buy there OEM K03? or it is better to thinking about K04? but it is too expensive in czech republic.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (speedyRF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedyRF* »_hello...i have problem with my K03 turbos....could i have to buy there OEM K03? or it is better to thinking about K04? but it is too expensive in czech republic.

check your PM, we ship worldwide


----------



## speedyRF (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

I write you and send you my ICQ if you used this....


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (speedyRF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedyRF* »_I write you and send you my ICQ if you used this.... 

replied, I don't have ICQ


----------



## speedyRF (Jan 15, 2010)

it doesnt matter...we use chat THERE...about RPturbos....that is turbos from you? or you write me other good deals


----------



## topquarkpc (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (speedyRF)*

Are these borg Warner units?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (topquarkpc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topquarkpc* »_Are these borg Warner units?

yes:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------

